
WANNAFIX WCry interim mitigation scripts - unprovable
https://github.com/HIBC2017/WANNAFIX/
======
unprovable
WANNAFIX.exe and WANNAFIX.dll both disable SMBv1 (requires reboot), adds the
kill switch URLs to system32\drivers\etc\hosts, and creates a process using
the same mutex as the Malware.

WANNAFIX.exe is an interactive execitable that can implement the fixes you
want. WANNAFIX.dll is a silent DLL that can be loaded from anywhere using the
command rundll32 \\\path\to\WANNAFIX.dll,0

Might be useful to some sysadmins if there is a delay on applying the patches.

NB - this is a temporary fix, and is _no substitute_ for the proper patch!!

Cheers.

